# Gibson Month at L&M, no changes...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They let you finance it at full interest rate over three years I believe. No change from previous years, and a few *minor* perks.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/GibsonMonth


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's the catalogue... Flyers


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I picked up one of the blue Epi SGs.

After a quick setup and fresh set of strings it plays every bit as well as my Gibsons.
Even the 'Alnico Classic Pro' pickups are first class and hold their own against the venerable 57+/57 combo.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I had strongly been considering picking up a 335 or 355. This "sale" or promotion, however, is essentially a nonevent. Pay the same interest as always on basically the same price outside of a handful of very specific models: woo hoo 

TG


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I bought an LP last month and went in and gave the guys shit at my regular store. Nobody told me it was going to be Gibson month. I got a T shirt out of it. After all, I DID buy a Gibson, and I consider the sale as good as the 30 day price match. Now..........if mine would drop a little in price, I'd get some money back while wearing the T shirt.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Haven't seen any really good deals but am intrigued by the L&M exclusive Standard. Not sure what's exclusive about it. The colour?


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

The only real deal is the finance part, well not really a deal just let’s you finance for 36 months instead of 12. So if you’ve been looking at the higher priced custom shop stuff just makes it more affordable monthly but for a way longer time. 

That’s pretty much all Gibson month is about, a few unique gear being brought out but more about moving the higher ticket items.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I think there is swag geared toward the purchase amounts. Buy this, get that.......buy more of those, get better these. You know, just to get you in and part with some $$.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

There's a used guitar at L&M now I wanted , But they wouldn't budge on the price at all . Just left it there ..


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

2019 double cut Junior. 

$899 = $1,015.87 after tax, or $17 biweekly payments for 36 months = $1,326.

No thanks. Gibson month is a crock. You're much better off buying in October when they have 12 months no interest.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, the $4,000 figured top 335 works out to $5,900 if you do their payment plan.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tim Plains said:


> 2019 double cut Junior. $899 = $1,015.87 after tax, or $17 biweekly payments for 36 months = $1,326


That $1326 is before taxes. In Alberta the full price is $944 with taxes if you buy it straight out...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I talked to the manager at the Whyte Ave. store today. He said there aren't too many people that go for the three year financing thing. Monster days and Yorkville month are definitely more popular.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Man. L&M should really get it together when it comes to these things. There are other deals out there.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Forget the financing shell game; put this on sale and I might get off my ass:

Gibson 1954 Les Paul Goldtop Reissue VOS


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Tim Plains said:


> Wow, the $4,000 figured top 335 works out to $5,900 if you do their payment plan.


Ouch. My excitement suddenly disappeared.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yorkville needs to rethink how they can best market Gibson. I would suggest first, talk to the new Gibson boss. 

note: I was going to add sarcasm at the end of the second sentence, but I decided to hold back


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, there is a pro and cons of course. L&M need to make money too in the end of the day. The thing is never stick with their prepayment plan, if you decide to finance then try to pay off way faster and saved on interest. I can't even understand why people make a payment on 3 years term for only 3-5k instrument.... crazy


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

metallica86 said:


> Well, there is a pro and cons of course. L&M need to make money too in the end of the day. The thing is never stick with their prepayment plan, if you decide to finance then try to pay off way faster and saved on interest. I can't even understand why people make a payment on 3 years term for only 3-5k instrument.... crazy


Yes definitely true, pay it off before the 3 years it 1 year even. Most people don’t have $3-$5000 cash to buy a guitar. Jam it on a credit card but what’s the difference, still paying interest on it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

JonnyD said:


> Jam it on a credit card but what’s the difference, still paying interest on it.


Credit card would be way worse. I don't use my credit card for long term purchases. Its insane. My best option, interest wise is to put it on my home line of credit, which would far beat L&M's interest. However I don't make it a habit of putting frivolous purchases on my homeline credit (anymore) either. 
My new policy as of a year ago, a $5,000 or whatever guitar, I save the money and buy it cash. With a 0 balance credit card and 0 balance home line, I can save 5k in about 6 months.. The only exception I might make is if I were to see a used guitar (say on the B&S here) at a ridiculously good price, that I just had to have. I may put it on the home line temporarily and pay it off quick. But even that isn't likely.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

That’s kind of what I do. Just pay enough cash down, jam it on my Mcquade account, do for the 12 months and then pay it off in 6. The problem is here in Edmonton we have 5 Mcquade’s and there’s always something cool traded in for a killer price. My account is never closed!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I usually go for the Monster Days or Yorkville month. Purchases are modest. Haven't done that in 2.5 years


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

This is why the monopoly is so bad for the Canadian market. In the US you can finance for 36 months at 0% interest. L&M's rate is now basically credit card rate (18%), there are rarely significant sales and selection is poor. About the only reason left to shop there is the return policy. At least they don't treat you like a criminal when you have to return something.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

TimH said:


> This is why the monopoly is so bad for the Canadian market. In the US you can finance for 36 months at 0% interest. L&M's rate is now basically credit card rate (18%), there are rarely significant sales and selection is poor. About the only reason left to shop there is the return policy. At least they don't treat you like a criminal when you have to return something.


Very true indeed. Personally I'm much prefer buy used stuff. Also I prefer Fender month more than Gibson, at least I can grab some decent Charvel or Fender amp, much more selection imo


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

metallica86 said:


> Very true indeed. Personally I'm much prefer buy used stuff. Also I prefer Fender month more than Gibson, at least I can grab some decent Charvel or Fender amp, much more selection imo


Also, if you're going to peddle high end Gibsons via the internet, the least you could do is get them out of the box, tune them up and demo them. It's like they've just decided they don't need to try...and then probably wonder why no one buys the guitars? There's such an opportunity for them to do something cool and they just don't even try.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Why did you post this?

Why did I click it?

Why don't I have that faded honey burst in my arms right now?

I freelance on the side for design, and every year I get myself something big. 55" TV this year so, saving up for next year. Knowing that this is an annual sale gives me a goal. Just hoping come next year they still have those faded honey bursts as an option... probably won't though.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

April is Gibson month !

Interest or No Intere$t !

I find the 13% tax in Ontario the Real Killer on a Big purchase.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

TimH said:


> About the only reason left to shop there is the return policy. At least they don't treat you like a criminal when you have to return something.


From my perspective, they have what I want. I will shop my LGS when I can, but 2 of my most recent (within 2 years) large purchases were from L&M because they had the product, and they gave me a great discount. 

When I wanted a Princeton 68 Custom, they had it (and matched price on a demo 65PRRI from another shop that was $1050). When I wanted an LP, I tried several of the model I wanted (3 different shops) and they were the only ones that went out of their way to help. The Markham location manager phoned me a couple days after I was in and said that he had found a guitar in the Yorkville warehouse that may be something I wanted. Somehow, they had a NIB 2 year old R8 that was never out for sale. Because it was 2 years old already I got a killer clearance deal on it. Pure luck it was exactly what I wanted.

So, for me, L&M has been good. _If you have the cash_ and are a negotiator - they didn't come right out with their best price. Also, I honestly believe that they get the best LPs for themselves, they say it doesn't happen, but I'm pretty sure it does (for those that don't know, L&M is owned by Yorkville, the Canadian Gibson Distributor).

C


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting feedback. I was thinking about trading in a couple of guitars on one of the fingered 335s but I am guessing they probably soak you on the trade-ins. Might as well pay the 18% interest.

(I note they also have a couple of the limited edition 345s available [only 60 made - 6 came to Canada]).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Tim Plains said:


> 2019 double cut Junior.
> 
> $899 = $1,015.87 after tax, or $17 biweekly payments for 36 months = $1,326.
> 
> No thanks. Gibson month is a crock. You're much better off buying in October when they have 12 months no interest.


That and 899 is the reg everyday price.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I visited the Belleville store today and they had an L-5.
First one I have seen in real life,
$10k.
I stuck my finger right in its f-hole.
Didn't cost me a thing.
I will always have that.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Larry said:


> If it's a must have Guitar purchase and i don't have all the Cash i need, i use a Credit Card i never have a balance on first, and when the CC bill comes in i pay it off with a additional Personal Line of Credit i never have a balance on and just volley ball the payment back and forth, ....... save the money in the meantime and when i have it all Pay it off to where the last volley ball landed, i bought a 2016 Gibson Les Paul Standard over 6 months that way, "PRESTO" No Interest.


I will preface with, I could be wrong since I don't know your personal banking.

A line of credit has no interest free period so as soon as you put money on it you pay interest. 
Also if you pay your plc off with your credit card you are likely cash advancing it and getting charged higher interest, also no interest free period on cash advances.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Larry said:


> April is Gibson month !
> 
> Interest or No Intere$t !
> 
> I find the 13% tax in Ontario the Real Killer on a Big purchase.


Well yeah. I'm in the highest tax bracket. So when I consider property tax, HST, Provincial Income Tax and Federal Income Tax, I've lost 65% of my salary. It's insane.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Seems to be a lot of hate for L&M's interest rate and giving people the ability to actually buy higher end guitars. Weird. Furniture stores have been doing this for years, used car dealerships, Big Box stores etc as well. Most credit cards are that or more. The way I look at it is if you are bitching about the price than you probably couldn't afford it to start with. Don't blame L&M.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

1SweetRide said:


> Haven't seen any really good deals but am intrigued by the L&M exclusive Standard. Not sure what's exclusive about it. The colour?


L&M has been doing this for years now, I have a 2012 Traditional in Faded Honeyburst that I bought during their Gibson month sale in 2012. At first I didn't really know what it was but it is a Traditional with a Standard model number and is one of either 200 or 300 produced for L&M. Very cool guitar.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

TA462 said:


> L&M has been doing this for years now, I have a 2012 Traditional in Faded Honeyburst that I bought during their Gibson month sale in 2012. At first I didn't really know what it was but it is a Traditional with a Standard model number and is one of either 200 or 300 produced for L&M. Very cool guitar.



Lol I have exact the same one as well, except its used one someone return it to L&M. Sound freaking huge.
Nobody bitching here, I just bought a Luke and a Strat but with cash instead.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

I do in general quite like L and M, bought lots of studio stuff off of them. 

But, for guitars.....? Are they really "higher end"...or "really higher priced"....?

you have to be extremely patient if you want a deal on those name brand G's and F's....when a trade-in comes to them, and, by chance is a gtr you want....its usually priced pretty fair in my experience.


These "sales" really aren't much to talk about, but, they do "incite want".....not so much need  

on a slight tangent: I'm struggling to find "worthy" gibson's and fender's in modern times ......so I am looking elsewhere, particularly small great makers that I trust.

If the headstock name matters and you want a "good one"..run the racks. sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

metallica86 said:


> Lol I have exact the same one as well, except its used one someone return it to L&M. Sound freaking huge.
> Nobody bitching here, I just bought a Luke and a Strat but with cash instead.


They kind of have a cult following, lol. I walked into the L&M in Oshawa and watched them unbox mine. When they opened the case to hang it on the wall I grabbed it before they had a chance to. For some reason I was just drawn to it before I even knew what it was. I noodled around with it for a bit, put it back in the case and took it to the counter to pay for it. I walked in to buy some strings and that's how I ended up with mine. About a week later I went on L&M's website to look for the specs on it but couldn't find it. I went on Gibson's website and entered the model number and it came back as a Standard, not a Traditional. I was told it was a Traditional. Now I was confused as to what it was. I found another Les Paul forum and they had a huge write up on them and that's where I learned about the Gibson Month Limited Edition Faded Honeyburst Traditionals.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

TA462 said:


> L&M has been doing this for years now, I have a 2012 Traditional in Faded Honeyburst that I bought during their Gibson month sale in 2012. At first I didn't really know what it was but it is a Traditional with a Standard model number and is one of either 200 or 300 produced for L&M. Very cool guitar.


These were $1600CAD new back then? $300 less then a Standard I think? Huge thread about them on a Gibson forum somewhere...Americans were ordering them online because they were priced much cheaper for us up here with the exchange. 
I think the issue with Gibson month now is there are no deals or bargains, like this was when it was new. Then again, I bought my Squier CV Custom for $325 tax in back in 2011, they’re now $600, so it’s not just Gibson. It’s our shitty 70ish cent dollar...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> These were $1600CAD new back then? $300 less then a Standard I think? I think the issue with Gibson month now is there are no deals or bargains, like this was when it was new. Then again, I bought my Squier CV Custom for $325 tax in back in 2011, they’re now $600, so it’s not just Gibson. It’s our shitty 70ish cent dollar...


They had one of these in Kanata. I picked it up from the floor stand and it nearly dragged me down lol. Thing must have weighed 12 lbs.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> They had one of these in Kanata. I picked it up from the floor stand and it nearly dragged me down lol. Thing must have weighed 12 lbs.


Was this a used one about 2 years ago? They had a used one that I saw, and it didn’t feel heavy but and it had a really thick neck. It was $1500 in perfect condition... 

It is cool that Gibson makes a guitar just for L&M in Canada, but I guess they do the same for GC and sweetwater etc too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> Was this a used one about 2 years ago? They had a used one that I saw, and it didn’t feel heavy but and it had a really thick neck. It was $1500 in perfect condition...
> 
> It is cool that Gibson makes a guitar just for L&M in Canada, but I guess they do the same for GC and sweetwater etc too.


No, This was just a week or so ago. It’s the one right in front of the rental counter.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> They had one of these in Kanata. I picked it up from the floor stand and it nearly dragged me down lol. Thing must have weighed 12 lbs.


11 1/2 Ibs pounds we weighed it there.And when I use the gibson month ,I make sure I have at least a 1000.00 to put down and pay it within a year,don't buy other gear till its paid,cheaper and faster.I leave the custom shops alone,too damn expensive,Better to buy/trade the CS used.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

wayne086 said:


> 11 1/2 Ibs pounds we weighed it there.And when I use the gibson month ,I make sure I have at least a 1000.00 to put down and pay it within a year,don't buy other gear till its paid,cheaper and faster.I leave the custom shops alone,too damn expensive,Better to buy/trade the CS used.


If it's something you want/like,..... Just buy it,..... Life is too short.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Larry said:


> If it's something you want/like,..... Just buy it,..... Life is too short.


Yup, In the grand scheme, I am still pretty young, but it only take one real health issue before you realize that it doesn't go on forever.

C


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

tomee2 said:


> These were $1600CAD new back then? $300 less then a Standard I think? Huge thread about them on a Gibson forum somewhere...Americans were ordering them online because they were priced much cheaper for us up here with the exchange.
> I think the issue with Gibson month now is there are no deals or bargains, like this was when it was new. Then again, I bought my Squier CV Custom for $325 tax in back in 2011, they’re now $600, so it’s not just Gibson. It’s our shitty 70ish cent dollar...


I think they were 1399. I still have the receipt. I bought a new Fender American Standard Strat for 999.99 and a American Standard Tele for 1099.99 back in 2012. Crazy how much they are now.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I would've been better off buying guitars instead of GICs....


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Question about the faded honeyburst...supposed to be a limited deal for L&M only, but I see a few on Kijiji that are a few years old claiming to be a no longer available limited run as well... Are they really only from L&M or is it one of those deals where they change the knobs on a current model and voila, custom Ltd model?

I have one on hold until Friday actually, made the mistake of testing one out, played great, better than the other 5 I tried.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Too bad they don’t have Ibanez month, I’m gassing badly for a JS2410 and bunch of AZ and prestige, those Ibanez are so damn fine instrument..


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Some decent prices on some models. $2200 for LP Standard in satin finish with 57 buckers. Not bad.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

THRobinson said:


> Question about the faded honeyburst...supposed to be a limited deal for L&M only, but I see a few on Kijiji that are a few years old claiming to be a no longer available limited run as well... Are they really only from L&M or is it one of those deals where they change the knobs on a current model and voila, custom Ltd model?
> 
> I have one on hold until Friday actually, made the mistake of testing one out, played great, better than the other 5 I tried.





Distortion said:


> Some decent prices on some models. $2200 for LP Standard in satin finish with 57 buckers. Not bad.


Yep. If I was in the market for a new Les Paul I would be very tempted.

I like the faded finish on these. They still use the grain filler so it doesn't feel cheap like the less expensive faded Les Paul's and SGs.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I went in to get one of the $2200 Standards. i Didn’t like the look in person at all. They REALLY doctored the picture in the flyer. I have a tribute I like that isn’t much different in feel, playability, and specs, and was way less moula.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

madhermit said:


> I went in to get one of the $2200 Standards. i Didn’t like the look in person at all. They REALLY doctored the picture in the flyer. I have a tribute I like that isn’t much different in feel, playability, and specs, and was way less moula.


I doubt they doctored the picture to make them look better than they are. Big difference between a Tribute and a Standard model. Just sayin......


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

TA462 said:


> I doubt they doctored the picture to make them look better than they are. Big difference between a Tribute and a Standard model. Just sayin......


They absolutely did. Maybe not intentionally to make the guitar look better, but since it was the focus of the picture, and I assume they know what they are doing, they made the colours way more vibrant, as well as the detail, grain, etc. It was edited to make it look much better than it is in real life.

It’s marketing. I get it. I think they went too far with it though. I was drawn in by the ad, and when I saw it in real life, I was sorely disappointed.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

madhermit said:


> They absolutely did. Maybe not intentionally to make the guitar look better, but since it was the focus of the picture, and I assume they know what they are doing, they made the colours way more vibrant, as well as the detail, grain, etc. It was edited to make it look much better than it is in real life.
> 
> It’s marketing. I get it. I think they went too far with it though. I was drawn in by the ad, and when I saw it in real life, I was sorely disappointed.


Since each one looks different they likely took a picture of one that looks the best.
Like when I chose my profile picture, I made sure to use the best one


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

TA462 said:


> I doubt they doctored the picture to make them look better than they are. Big difference between a Tribute and a Standard model. Just sayin......


The part about the Tribute is about playability, not looks. And there was not much difference in that. Didn’t plug it in to hear the pickups though as it wasn’t worth the price difference to me. I could swap the pickups out in mine and come out ahead hundreds more in pocket, so that is likely what I will do.

It really does resemble the 2018 honey burst in the looks department I think. Doesn’t do it for me at all.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

RBlakeney said:


> Since each one looks different they likely took a picture of one that looks the best.
> Like when I chose my profile picture, I made sure to use the best one


Of course. Then the photographer edits it to look even better. The lighting is optimal for the staged shoot. Lots of things are done. They went too far in my opinion. Way too different in real life. Again, in my opinion.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

madhermit said:


> Of course. Then the photographer edits it to look even better. The lighting is optimal for the staged shoot. Lots of things are done. They went too far in my opinion. Way too different in real life. Again, in my opinion.


How does it play though? I wanted to try one but out of stock around my area.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Good. Neck is on the slimmer side, very similar to my Tribute. Same matte finish on the neck which I like too.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome, A good les paul is on my list.
How come this Standard price way lower than Trad and Classic? The regulard Std selling for 3k and plus!


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

No fancy switching, and no gloss. Similar to a 2017 or 2018 Tribute, except it has neck binding, and real body binding instead of a ‘faux’ binding. Not sure what pickups it has.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

57 classic/57 classic+ vs 490/498 on the tribute. Also 50s rounded vs slim taper on tribute.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

madhermit said:


> Of course. Then the photographer edits it to look even better. The lighting is optimal for the staged shoot. Lots of things are done. They went too far in my opinion. Way too different in real life. Again, in my opinion.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

reckless toboggan said:


>


Ever seen the movie Falling Down? The breakfast scene?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

madhermit said:


> Ever seen the movie Falling Down? The breakfast scene?


Yup. Parts of that movie were so great.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

madhermit said:


> They absolutely did. Maybe not intentionally to make the guitar look better, but since it was the focus of the picture, and I assume they know what they are doing, they made the colours way more vibrant, as well as the detail, grain, etc. It was edited to make it look much better than it is in real life.
> 
> It’s marketing. I get it. I think they went too far with it though. I was drawn in by the ad, and when I saw it in real life, I was sorely disappointed.


You do realize that no two guitars are the same when it comes to grain right? I've seen probably 15 of these Limited Editions in person and none look like the other. The detail and any painted surfaces are all the same. I doubt that you actually saw this very guitar in person. Maybe one of its brothers but not that particular one that is in the picture.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

madhermit said:


> The part about the Tribute is about playability, not looks. And there was not much difference in that. Didn’t plug it in to hear the pickups though as it wasn’t worth the price difference to me. I could swap the pickups out in mine and come out ahead hundreds more in pocket, so that is likely what I will do.
> 
> It really does resemble the 2018 honey burst in the looks department I think. Doesn’t do it for me at all.


The Tribute is nothing like the Standard. Go on Gibson's website and compare the specs on the two. Completely different guitars with completely different everything. Its like comparing a Chevette and a Corvette, they both can get you to where your going but in a completely different way. I'm not knocking the Tribute as they are great entry level guitars for people that want a Gibson.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

TA462 said:


> You do realize that no two guitars are the same when it comes to grain right? I've seen probably 15 of these Limited Editions in person and none look like the other. The detail and any painted surfaces are all the same. I doubt that you actually saw this very guitar in person. Maybe one of its brothers but not that particular one that is in the picture.


Of course I know that. It is wood. I am talking about the overall look, colour, sheen. It looked dull.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

TA462 said:


> The Tribute is nothing like the Standard. Go on Gibson's website and compare the specs on the two. Completely different guitars with completely different everything. Its like comparing a Chevette and a Corvette, they both can get you to where your going but in a completely different way. I'm not knocking the Tribute as they are great entry level guitars for people that want a Gibson.


I am curious why you think the 2017/2018 Tributes are completely different guitars. From what I can tell it is mostly cosmetics, pickups (which seem to be constantly changing) and I think the body might be a bit thinner. I think the 2018 was not weight relieved, the 2017 was.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

TA462 said:


> You do realize that no two guitars are the same when it comes to grain right? I've seen probably 15 of these Limited Editions in person and none look like the other. The detail and any painted surfaces are all the same. I doubt that you actually saw this very guitar in person. Maybe one of its brothers but not that particular one that is in the picture.


Yup. Exactly.

If you're selling three Ferraris in a variety of colours, you're obviously going to post a pic of the red one.

They're all still Ferraris.

.
.
.


Don't let the McDonald's pic fool you. Both burgers taste the same.

.
.
.

Just in case it's not clear, Gibson's are the Ferraris in this terrible analogy...it's not like you buy a Gibson and get McDonald's. I mean, it's well established that Scottish food is terrible anyway...isn't it?

Or is that MacDonald's?
I can never keep that straight.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Franchitti was a Scotsman. Maybe Enzo was too. Just sayin' .................


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I played that Standard today at my local shop. Somehow I have to agree that the feel is not as nice as a regular Std. Will try to post some pics later today, the top look nice though


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Rozz said:


>


Nice guitar stand.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

I don't know.
It's still a butt.
I'd be leery about playing cowboy chords. B#(*


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

laristotle said:


> I don't know.
> It's still a butt.
> I'd be leery about playing cowboy chords. B#(*


Cheeky.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Rozz said:


>


I seriously need that in a poster size to piss off my wife!!


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

laristotle said:


> I don't know.
> It's still a butt.
> I'd be leery about playing cowboy chords. B#(*


Don't worry about it, she isn't A Minor. Or else I could C Major problems. ;-)


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The only time I wouldn’t complain about a broken G string.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

madhermit said:


> Of course I know that. It is wood. I am talking about the overall look, colour, sheen. It looked dull.


That's the appeal to it. Its suppose to be dull. Of course its not for everybody.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

madhermit said:


> I am curious why you think the 2017/2018 Tributes are completely different guitars. From what I can tell it is mostly cosmetics, pickups (which seem to be constantly changing) and I think the body might be a bit thinner. I think the 2018 was not weight relieved, the 2017 was.


The only thing that is the same is the strings. Everything else is different. Like I said, compare the two on Gibson's website.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I picked up this 2019 SG Special on Saturday after hemming and hawing for some time. I’d been playing it since they got the guitar in stock and had been jonesing for another P90 ax since selling my last LP Jr earlier this year. I normally don’t buy brand new guitars, but a very lucrative trade-in on a couple of superfluous axes + a perfectly timed sale on the guitar’s original listed price made it happen for me. I was actually fortunate to meet J.C Curleigh in March of this year and I have to say I’m very happy with the direction Gibson is headed in for 2019 and beyond.

W.


----------



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

almost walked out with a L-00 custom. Loved the sound of it.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

King Loudness said:


> View attachment 252894
> 
> 
> I picked up this 2019 SG Special on Saturday after hemming and hawing for some time. I’d been playing it since they got the guitar in stock and had been jonesing for another P90 ax since selling my last LP Jr earlier this year. I normally don’t buy brand new guitars, but a very lucrative trade-in on a couple of superfluous axes + a perfectly timed sale on the guitar’s original listed price made it happen for me. I was actually fortunate to meet J.C Curleigh in March of this year and I have to say I’m very happy with the direction Gibson is headed in for 2019 and beyond.
> ...


HNSGD! Is that CAR?


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Picked this 2018 R8 historic today! Returned my lemon of a custom shop tele for a faded lemon les Paul. Couldn’t have worked out better, this was used so like $800 of retail.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> HNSGD! Is that CAR?


That's my guess. 

Beauty looking guitar. Stunning finish ---- or the photo really flatters it. I'm guessing the former (maybe because I can never take a pic to make a guitar look better than it does in real life LOL).


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Was just looking at L&M RSS: New Products for today,..... 2019 Gibson prices on SG, Les Paul studio, Tributes, Jr's, etc. are UP UP UP.

Is our $ on the continual downside still.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, our dollar is pretty much exactly where it was exactly two years ago... Gibson's price increases have nothing to do with the US$-CAD$ exchange rates...


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Jimi D said:


> Actually, our dollar is pretty much exactly where it was exactly two years ago... Gibson's price increases have nothing to do with the US$-CAD$ exchange rates...


Yorkville Sound/L&M is the exclusive CDN distributor for Gibson products. 

$ ?


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Larry said:


> Yorkville Sound/L&M is the exclusive CDN distributor for Gibson products.
> 
> $ ?


And what does that have to do with anything? Gibson and/or Yorkville can raise prices at any time for any reason. The exchange rate has nothing to do with these price increases, because with the exception of a couple typical market burps, the exchange rate has NOT CHANGED SIGNIFICANTLY IN SEVERAL YEARS. Suggesting our dollar is in some kind of free fall against the US$ is disingenuous at best; certainly consumer prices went up after our dollar corrected from the brief post-2008 bump that had us at par with the US for a bit, but we do not want a dollar on par with the US$ as a rule...


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Jimi D said:


> And what does that have to do with anything? Gibson and/or Yorkville can raise prices at any time for any reason. The exchange rate has nothing to do with these price increases, because with the exception of a couple typical market burps, the exchange rate has NOT CHANGED SIGNIFICANTLY IN SEVERAL YEARS. Suggesting our dollar is in some kind of free fall against the US$ is disingenuous at best...


Everything is Factored in pricing.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> Since each one looks different they likely took a picture of one that looks the best.
> Like when I chose my *profile picture*, I made sure to use the best one


You need something to fill in that blank space. An ad maybe? Tattoo of a guitar?


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> HNSGD! Is that CAR?


It’s called Vintage Sparkling Burgundy. Looks very CAR like in the sunlight. Most stock photos are very dark. It’s off getting a setup right now but I hope to have it back in a few days. They have this model in regular production for 2019 now but at a higher price point than these limited models were at.

W.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

MOMMY, IT'S OVER !


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

So what did you guys buy? Any last purchase? 
My wallet is safe this year, nothing really interesting. Funny that the Epi custom ltd 1955 is the one I like the most!! Love the ebony fretboard on that guitar


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Pelham p90.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

metallica86 said:


> So what did you guys buy? Any last purchase?
> My wallet is safe this year, nothing really interesting. Funny that the Epi custom ltd 1955 is the one I like the most!! Love the ebony fretboard on that guitar


I avoided going in for the whole month....


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> Pelham p90.


Nice, I picked up its sister, the VSB P90 SG. How are you enjoying it?

W.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

King Loudness said:


> Nice, I picked up its sister, the VSB P90 SG. How are you enjoying it?
> 
> W.


The sound, man. The sound.

*walks away in a daze


----------

